# Equalactin question?



## LucieS (Oct 8, 2004)

My doctor told me to take Equalactin to help with my IBS-D, but when I got it home and read the package it says ita a laxative. That is the last thing I need right now. Does anyone know if this works and if I should try it.Help!!!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Fiber generally gets labeled a laxative, but soluble fiber is not a stimulatory laxative.It regulates the amount of water in the stool.Thus it can be used for either IBS. In IBS-C it holds water in the stool in IBS-D it absorbs the excess water.They call it equal-lactin because is should equalize the water in the stool. For those that it works for, of course.K.


----------



## spasmodicandproud (Oct 27, 2004)

I like equalactin. I'm an IBS-A and it works a little for everything.For me it takes a couple doses to start working (over the course of 24 hours or so), but when it does, it is a relief. I've been taking it in conjunction with my anti-spas drugs, which tend to make me a little constipated.Good luck!


----------

